# Katsucon 2013 Furmeet



## Ryu100 (Jan 7, 2013)

There seemed to be a good amount of people attending Katsucon and the sooner we get plans in motion, the better our chances of getting a good location to meet up. I'll also be coordinating this with a thread on cosplay.com to make sure the word gets spread.
No time set in stone right now, I am open to suggestions but Saturdays have worked in the past so I'll shoot for that. So yeah, who all has plans to go?


----------



## HanaKitty (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm going again :3  I'll have a Fluttershy Full Fursuit.  I'm only going Saturday, though, so we should shoot for that again.  I'm not sure about Katsucon this time, though, it's my first time going.  I'd talk to someone else about location X3


----------



## Ryu100 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ooooh, I have yet to actually see someone do an actual fursuit of any of the ponies at anime cons. Closest I ever saw was my own kigu XD


----------



## HanaKitty (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, funny thing is, there are only four other Fluttershy suits, making me the fifth, which is why it's rare to see her at a con.  The other ponies are more common, but still hard to find at an anime con.  I'm going to Bronycon this year so I'll see a ton of pony suits X3

I might also bring my Hana Kitty fursuit, because she's being redone.  But probably not.


----------



## juliecohen@pop-topia.com (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi:

      My name is Julie Cohen, and I am a reporter for Pop-topia.com (not to be confused with Poptopia.com). We are going to Katsucon, and we hope to interview members of the Furry fandom about any harassment you have received, at this con or any other.

      Understand, we are NOT interested in making you look foolish or oversensitive; we hate that stuff. We understand that this happens a LOT.

     If interested, my address is  juliecohen@pop-topia.com. Iâ€™ll write back to anyone who contacts me; if it seems like a good fit, weâ€™ll set something up.


----------

